# Tried making a bowl



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 31, 2014)

Yep... While I'm (not so) patiently waiting for UPS to deliver some emergency call making supplies, I'm spending some time in the shop trying some new stuff. Last night was the goblet-ish thing. Tonight was a bowl. 

Now... I haven't turned walnut since I started having some problems because of the sawdust. I decided that my dust mask, in conjunction with my dust collector, should help out a lot. I didn't even smell walnut until I took the mask off. 

So, obviously, I need to work on my bowl skills. What happened here was I realized I couldn't go any deeper in to the bowl on the inside because I kept getting choppy... so I decided to turn down the outside to fit a little better. Because the chunk of wood I used was crooked in every direction, the bottom was off a little... I had it chucked up on my cole jaws and a series of events happened causing it to break loose, break off, smack me in the leg, and leave a small indention in the wall across the garage. Needless to say, it was an interesting couple of seconds. 

Such a shame... this was a nice piece of wood. Had some curl, crotch, and sap/heart transition. Would have made a pretty bowl in the right hands.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 31, 2014)

Looks like it was some nice walnut indeed ! Design change or use it for a parts bowl ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 31, 2014)

I might be able to cut it down on the bandsaw and finish it up a little bit more shallow than originally planned haha

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 31, 2014)

I would cut it down- nice walnut. Or maybe you could store ammo in it. It knows how to be a projectile!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 1, 2014)

one good thing about making boxes mike they don't explode on you

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 1, 2014)

Duckman, the little round lidded type do blow up on the lathe. I am still picking up pieces of Osage out of my shop.

Ray

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 1, 2014)

Cut it down, Still looks nice, I've had a few over the years try to fly, Mostly they fall......


----------



## Kevin (Apr 1, 2014)

BS it and turn a lid for it. It's pretty.


----------



## RayBell (Apr 1, 2014)

The wood is too nice to toss. Think of it as a design opportunity. Round over broken edges with a Drexel sanding attachment, maybe modify the two straight sides. You would have an unique one of a kind very nice bowl.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 1, 2014)

Isn't it amazing how many different events you can recall in that two second time span?  We have all had these. It looks like there is no tenon, so I would cut it down, glue a waste block on the bottom, re-true it and finish the new rim, then flip it and put it in your cole jaws and turn the wast block off. Use a live center in your tail stock for safety and use it to apply pressure to the bottom. Turn it all away but a nub. This will allow you to sand and refinish the entire bowl on the lathe. Its a good learning process too. Thats one hello of a first attempt too!


----------



## RayBell (Apr 1, 2014)

I have had a lot of these. The funniest one (now) was when I had the garage door open about 2'. The blank flew off, bounced off of the garage floor and went sailing under the door just as my wife was pulling into driveway. She came in saying "why is that bowl flying across the driveway". Had a heck of a time explaining that I really wasn't aiming at her.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DKMD (Apr 1, 2014)

Pretty wood! I'd nix the bandsaw idea unless you've got some kind of jig to hold it stable. A glue block and a parting tool would be safer/easier.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 1, 2014)

After looking at it, I had decided against the bandsaw as well... not sure I could get it cut right. I might put it between centers on the lathe and draw a nice line then jig saw it.... I don't have a parting tool unfortunately... I tossed all the crap tools I had when I bought Greg's round and square carbide cutters. I'll figure something out. The way it looks right now, it'll likely be once turkey season starts when I'm not out in the woods.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 1, 2014)

I just assumed you'd make a quick cradle jig to BS it. Free handing would be out of the question. But as mentioned a glue block and parting it off would be about as easy.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 1, 2014)

The words 'quick' and 'jig' don't go together in my shop... You have to remember that I've been woodworking (aside from nailing some 2x4's and plywood together, and framing up my parents shop) for about 4 months now... I'm VERY new to this, and learning new things daily. 

If I saw something of that nature in person, i'd probably be able to replicate it after about 9 failed attempts.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## WoodLove (Apr 2, 2014)

cut a shallow groove along the broken sections and cut/shape aluminum or copper sheeting to the same cure of the bowl. glue the metal in place and call it an intentional artpiece.......lol


----------

